# Mecklenburg-Vorpommern finanziert Bergung von Geisternetzen aus Fischereiabgabe



## Bronni (17. Februar 2021)

Eine sehr positive Maßnahme!


----------



## zokker (17. Februar 2021)

Ah, toll ... Angler finanzieren das Bergen von herrenlosen Netzen ... toll finde ich das nicht ... kann man das nicht von den Rentenbeiträgen machen???

Aus meiner Fischereiabgabe wird Spendengeld ... ich weiß nicht was ich davon halten soll


----------



## Professor Tinca (17. Februar 2021)

Bezahlen (Ostsee-)Berufsfischer eigentlich auch irgend eine Fischereiabgabe?
Dann könnte ich das schon verstehen.


----------



## Uchemnitz (17. Februar 2021)

Wo ist denn das Verursacher Prinzip geblieben.


----------



## schlotterschätt (18. Februar 2021)

Uchemnitz schrieb:


> Wo ist denn das Verursacher Prinzip geblieben.


Das ist , sozusagen, über Bord gegangen.


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (18. Februar 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Bezahlen (Ostsee-)Berufsfischer eigentlich auch irgend eine Fischereiabgabe?
> Dann könnte ich das schon verstehen.


Laut  zumindest in HH und B. Habe die anderen Antworten jetzt nicht gecheckt.
Der Artikel ist zwar von 2019 aber z.B. in SH wird dieses Jahr erst verhandelt.

Edit by Mod!
Unerwünschter link zu kommerzieller Plattform.


----------



## Andal (18. Februar 2021)

Grundsätzlich ist es ja als positiv zu berwerten, dass solche Altlasten entfernt werden.

Aber das man ausgerechnet Angelgegner mit den Geldern der Angler versieht, ist einfach nur unerhört!


----------



## zokker (18. Februar 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Bezahlen (Ostsee-)Berufsfischer eigentlich auch irgend eine Fischereiabgabe?
> Dann könnte ich das schon verstehen.


laut  sind Fischer mit staatlich anerkannten Fischereischein befreit.

Edit by Mod!
Unerwünschter link zu kommerzieller Plattform.


----------



## Rheinangler (18. Februar 2021)

Selbst wenn der einzelne Fischer auch Fischereiabgabe zahlen würde, steht der Kostenberg, den der einzelne Fischer durchschnittlich damit verursacht, nicht ansatzweise in Relation zur gezahlten Abgabe. Wenn die Abgabe im Verhältnis zu den entnehmbaren Fangquoten stünde, würde es etwas besser passen. 

Fakt ist.... 
Es ist gut und unbedingt notwendig, dass der Dreck rauskommt. 
Es wäre besser, wenn dafür nicht auf Gelder zurückgegriffen wird, die eigentlich einen anderen Zweck haben. Man nimmt ja auch nicht die Rentenkasse dafür in Zahlzwang. 
Noch besser wäre es, wenn ein System der Transparenz geschaffen würde, bei dem abgerissene Netze kartiert werden (müssen) und sehr zeitnah wieder geborgen werden (müssen). Dann noch das Verursacherprinzip anwenden und es wäre perfekt. Die höheren Kosten müssten die Fischereiunternehmen auf Ihre Ware umlegen. Fisch würde angemessen teurer werden und der Natur wäre geholfen.


----------



## daci7 (18. Februar 2021)

Oder man führt eine Markierungspflicht für Netze ein, so dass man auch noch nach Jahren zurückverfolgen kann wessen Netz hier geborgen wurde ...


----------



## Andal (18. Februar 2021)

Rheinangler schrieb:


> Selbst wenn der einzelne Fischer auch Fischereiabgabe zahlen würde, steht der Kostenberg, den der einzelne Fischer durchschnittlich damit verursacht, nicht ansatzweise in Relation zur gezahlten Abgabe. Wenn die Abgabe im Verhältnis zu den entnehmbaren Fangquoten stünde, würde es etwas besser passen.
> 
> Fakt ist....
> Es ist gut und unbedingt notwendig, dass der Dreck rauskommt.
> ...


Wäre auch recht leicht zu realisieren. Die Netze werden signiert und sind nachweispflichtig. Gehen sie verlustig, muss der Fischer den Nachweis führen und die eventuellen Kosten tragen. Wie er das stemmt, ist seine Sache. Aber es gibt ja Gesellschaften, die alles versichern. Verursacherprinzip.

Wenn DU deinen Karren in den Graben fährst, haben sie ja auch dich am Sackerl!


----------



## Wollebre (18. Februar 2021)

@Andal
_Wenn DU deinen Karren in den Graben fährst, haben sie ja auch dich am Sackerl!_

Wenns es das ganze Auto ist gebe ich dir Recht. Wenn es nur eine Stoßstange ist welche die Umwelt verschandelt, wird man den Besitzer nicht ausfindig machen können. Oder soll an jedem Teil deines Autos eine Eigentümer Kennung angebracht werden?

Genauso ist es mit Netzen. In den wenigsten Fällen ist das komplette Netz verlustig. An wie viele Stellen am Netz soll denn eine Kennung angebracht werden???
Oder darf ein Fischer nur ein neues Netz kaufen wenn er einen Entsorgungsnachweis des alten kompletten Netzes beibringen kann???

Dann kannst im Umkehrschluss auch alle zwei Meter eine Kennung an deiner Angelschnur anbringen, oder an jedes Wurfgewicht oder Pilker....  Da dürften über die Jahrzehnte auch einige Tonnen auf dem Meeresgrund liegen.....

Halte es daher für sinnvoll Teile der Fischereiabgabe dafür zu verwenden. Welche detaillierten Informationen werden veröffentlicht wie die komplette Fischereiabgabe verwendet wird? Bin sicher wenn man das wüßte, könnte man sich bestimmt aufregen.......


----------



## Professor Tinca (18. Februar 2021)

Wollebre schrieb:


> Halte es daher für sinnvoll Teile der Fischereiabgabe dafür zu verwenden.



Ich halte es für sinnvoll dafür Geld aus dem allgemeinen Steuersäckle zu nehmen.
Immerhin fahren die Fischer ja für alle Fischesser raus und gerade nicht speziell für Angler.


----------



## Andal (18. Februar 2021)

Wollebre schrieb:


> @Andal
> _Wenn DU deinen Karren in den Graben fährst, haben sie ja auch dich am Sackerl!_
> 
> Wenns es das ganze Auto ist gebe ich dir Recht. Wenn es nur eine Stoßstange ist welche die Umwelt verschandelt, wird man den Besitzer nicht ausfindig machen können. Oder soll an jedem Teil deines Autos eine Eigentümer Kennung angebracht werden?
> ...


Ich finde es eben etwas ungeschmeidig, wenn eine Gruppe, ohne Zustimmung, für die Kosten einer anderen Gruppe aufkommen soll.


----------



## Brillendorsch (20. Februar 2021)

das geht gar nicht!
Erst bekommen die Berufsfischer auf Kosten der Angler die Quoten erhöht und jetzt sollen die Angler auch noch für die Kosten
der Bergung verlorener Netze aufkommen.
Wie in anderen Trööts bereits geschildert, ist die Fischereiabgabe vielerorts ein Selbstbedienungsladen und gehört abgeschafft


----------



## Esox 1960 (20. Februar 2021)

Man muss das positiv sehen.................,
Besser, als wenn sich der Herr Backhaus ,mit dem Geld aus der Fischereiabgabe einen neuen Dienstwagen kauft.
Z.B. einen schönen neuen Audi- A 8.


----------



## NaabMäx (20. Februar 2021)

2013 waren 32 Schleppnetzfischer in D tätig. Sind das 2020 auch 32?
Die allermeisten deutschen Ostseekutter arbeiten mit Stellnetzen. Reissen die auch ab?

Geht das Bergen auch über internationale Fanggebiete, wo man allen möglichen Netze aller dortigen Nationen entsorgt?

Was mich aber wundert: In der Ost- und Nordsee, solle doch mittlerweile jede hängerträchtige Stelle kartiert sei. Warum das Abreissen immer noch vorkommt?
Oder liegt das an den alten Tauen und Ketten die den Wasserdruck nicht mehr aushalten. Schludert man mit der Wartung?

Ob man den Namen der Fischereiabgabe ändern sollte, damit der WWF und die Öffentlichkeit nicht vom falschen Sponsor ausgeht?


----------



## BerndH (21. Februar 2021)

Ich sehe das mal als perfektes Zuspiel für die Angler. Nur wird dies vom Verband mal wieder nicht verwertet werden. 

Wenn die Angler immer mehr beschränkt werden (Baglimit, abfangen von Laichhechten, Angelverbote), dann fehlt das Geld für solche Aktionen und die Allgemeinheit muss dafür aufkommen. 

Aber das müsste nun auch groß aufgebauscht und an die Öffentlichkeit getragen werden. 

Dann wären diese 200.000 ein gut investiertes Geld. Aber leider fehlt mir da der Glaube, das da was kommen wird.


----------



## UMueller (21. Februar 2021)

BerndH schrieb:


> Ich sehe das mal als perfektes Zuspiel für die Angler. Nur wird dies vom Verband mal wieder nicht verwertet werden.
> 
> Wenn die Angler immer mehr beschränkt werden (Baglimit, abfangen von Laichhechten, Angelverbote), dann fehlt das Geld für solche Aktionen und die Allgemeinheit muss dafür aufkommen.
> 
> ...


 Genau, da die Fischereiabgabe hauptsächlich die Angler bezahlen und die abgerissenen Netze raus sollten, der WWF die Schiffe dafür hat Netze zu bergen könnte der Verband dafür sorgen die Angler mal postiv zu erwähnen ( Angler bezahlen für Bergung der Geisternetze von Kommerzfischern o.ä. ) Vielleicht sogar mal das sowas auch auf der WWF homepage erscheint.  Obwohl die 200.000 nur Symbolcharakter haben werden, weil diese Summe nie reichen kann alle Netze zu bergen.  Gute PR Aktion aber vom WWF. Müllsammel Aktionen werden auf Dauer aber nicht reichen. Die Fischerei sollte selber Sorge dafür tragen.


----------



## UMueller (21. Februar 2021)

NaabMäx schrieb:


> Ob man den Namen der Fischereiabgabe ändern sollte, damit der WWF und die Öffentlichkeit nicht vom falschen Sponsor ausgeht?



 Müsste man. Eigentlich haben wir Verbände für sowas. Ne PR - Agentur wäre wohl besser


----------



## Brillendorsch (21. Februar 2021)

Man sollte mal @tibulski fragen, wie der DAFV dazu steht


----------



## Tobias85 (21. Februar 2021)

Woher stammt eigentlich die Info, dass die Berufsfischer keine Fischereiabgabe zahlen müssen bzw. sich davon befreien lassen können? Wollte das grade mal nachlesen. Weder im Landesfischereigesetz (§9) noch in der Fischereischeinverordnung (§2) steht an den entsprechenden Stellen, dass eben jene davon befreit werden können. Also nur Hörensagen?


----------



## Seifert (21. Februar 2021)

Uchemnitz schrieb:


> Wo ist denn das Verursacher Prinzip geblieben.


Wer macht denn den Dreck auf den Strassen und Grünflächen  weg,der allenthalben anfällt??
Siehste! Auch hier muss die "Allgemeinheit" ran,weil irgendwelche Eierköppe zu dumm zur Entsorgung sind. Und: kein Ostseefischer wird sein Netz aus Jux und Dollerei auf dem Meeresboden entsorgen,so'n Ding kostet Geld,viel Geld.Letztlich behindert es auch jegliche Form der Angelei!


----------



## Brillendorsch (22. Februar 2021)

Seifert schrieb:


> Wer macht denn den Dreck auf den Strassen und Grünflächen  weg,der allenthalben anfällt??
> Siehste! Auch hier muss die "Allgemeinheit" ran,weil irgendwelche Eierköppe zu dumm zur Entsorgung sind. Und: kein Ostseefischer wird sein Netz aus Jux und Dollerei auf dem Meeresboden entsorgen,so'n Ding kostet Geld,viel Geld.Letztlich behindert es auch jegliche Form der Angelei!


alles gut und schön.
Nur seit wann ist die FA die Allgemeinheit?


----------



## angler1996 (22. Februar 2021)

https://www.lfi-mv.de/export/sites/lfi/foerderungen/fischereiabgabe/downloads/Merklatt-Fischereiabgabe-Stand-Januar-2018.pdf


----------



## fishhawk (22. Februar 2021)

Hallo,


Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Nur seit wann ist die FA die Allgemeinheit?


Eben.

Ob der WWF damit wirklich die fischereiliche Situation verbessern will oder da eher an den Schutz von Robben, Walen,  Tauchvögeln und sonstigem Getier  denkt?

Ich finde es aber  gut, wenn die Geisternetze rauskommen.

Der WWF scheint das Projekt ja schon einige Jahre voranzutreiben.

Da diese Aktionen vermutlich nicht allein aus Mitteln der Fischereiabgabe finanziert werden, sondern auch Spenden und andere Mittel miteinfließen, finde ich die Förderung schon o.k. .


----------



## Minimax (24. Februar 2021)

Von Mod geändert. 

Hast recht, eigentlich ne gute Idee.


----------



## tibulski (1. März 2021)

Hallo,

ich kenne jetzt nicht alle Regelungen in allen Bundesländern bis ins letzte Details, aber grundsätzlich sind auch Berufsfischer verpflichtet eine Fischereiabgabe zu zahlen und die war in Baden-Württemberg auch höher als die von Anglern. Zumindest weiss ich es von den Berufsfischern am Bodensee sicher.



Rheinangler schrieb:


> Selbst wenn der einzelne Fischer auch Fischereiabgabe zahlen würde, steht der Kostenberg, den der einzelne Fischer durchschnittlich damit verursacht, nicht ansatzweise in Relation zur gezahlten Abgabe. Wenn die Abgabe im Verhältnis zu den entnehmbaren Fangquoten stünde, würde es etwas besser passen.



Das ist sicher so wie Rheinagler schreibt, dass das trotzdem in keinem Verhältnis steht. Weite Teile der Forschung am Bodensee (Fischereiforschungsstelle Baden-Württemberg) wurden auch aus der Fischereiabgabe bezahlt, wobei viele Arbeiten doch deutlichen Bezug zur Berufsfischerei hatten. Das hatten wir auch öfter mal angemahnt. Blieb aber immer ein schwieriges Thema.

Wir waren damals aber schon als DAFV über den "Runden Tisch Meeresmüll" mit dem WWF und anderen Verbänden an der Auffindung von Geisternetzen beteiligt. Da gab es auch eine Gruppe des WWF, welche Flyer auf der "Fishing Masters Show" in Strahlsund verteilt hatte, um Angler für eine Meldung von Geisternetzen zu motivieren. Wenn du beim Schleppen an ein und derselben Stelle immer wieder einen Hänger hast (und da laut Seekarte kein Wrack eingetragen ist), deutet das auf irgendwas hin, was da nicht hingehört. In der Ostsee hat man ja quasi so gut wie nie Hänger.

Die Verwendung der Gelder aus der Fischereiabgabe unterliegt in den Bundesländern einem Fischereibeirat. Das wir da als massgebliche Geldgeber mehr Würdigung finden sollten, sehe ich genauso wie ihr und gebe das auf jeden Fall weiter an die Kollegen aus MV. Backhaus ist das ja im Zweifel egal, solange er da die Lorbeeren erntet. Ich werde mal nachfragen wie das gelaufen ist.

LG,

  Olaf


----------



## NaabMäx (5. März 2021)




----------

